# People who have not taken up residency



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Is there anyone who has not taken up residency and only living in Spain for periods of the year. Im thinking of going down this route now until I get my pension in 2015 xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You don't need to register as a resident if you don't stay in Spain longer than 3 months at a time and your main residence is in the UK.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you - would you know how long I need to be in Uk before going back xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ANNIE100 said:


> Thank you - would you know how long I need to be in Uk before going back xx


overnight.....

the thing to be more careful about would be tax residency

that is _any _183 days in a calendar year Jan 1st to Dec 31st - not necessarily consecutive


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think there's any rule on how long you leave it between visits. However if you spend more than half of any calendar year here you automatically become a "fiscal resident" and will have to make a tax declaration. This is not the same thing as the other sort of residency.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think there's any rule on how long you leave it between visits. However if you spend more than half of any calendar year here you automatically become a "fiscal resident" and will have to make a tax declaration. This is not the same thing as the other sort of residency.


Would I have to do that if even if I am not working and have no assets in Spain. My assets and money would be in the Uk and Id still be paying tax on income in the Uk. I am coming to he conclusion (because of my health at moment) to postpone going over permanently for another nine months. I was hoping to go over in May but then I wouldnt get the S1 so dont want to be in no mans land without any insurance (although I do have private in the Uk) and I dont want to do anything illegal so Im trying thinking of going over for two monhs at a time and then coming back to my house in the Uk xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ANNIE100 said:


> Would I have to do that if even if I am not working and have no assets in Spain. My assets and money would be in the Uk and Id still be paying tax on income in the Uk. I am coming to he conclusion (because of my health at moment) to postpone going over permanently for another nine months. I was hoping to go over in May but then I wouldnt get the S1 so dont want to be in no mans land without any insurance (although I do have private in the Uk) and I dont want to do anything illegal so Im trying thinking of going over for two monhs at a time and then coming back to my house in the Uk xx


Not if you are planning to move permanently in 2015 anyway. Then in May 2016 you could do a tax return for 2015, even if you don't owe any tax in Spain. It's important because as a pensioner you will then get a cap of €8 a month on prescription charges, and can claim back the tax withheld on any interest from savings accounts here.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I gain the impression from other Forums, particular one pertaining to the island of Tenerife, that many who reside in the Canary islands, just do not bother obtaining resedencia, or making a tax return.

In fact if you are not earning here the Tax office discourage Ex Pats from making a return.

Probably like the rest of Spain the rules and regulations are interpreted differently in different areas, perhaps you should seek advice from a more local forum, to the area in which you intend to reside.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Not if you are planning to move permanently in 2015 anyway. Then in May 2016 you could do a tax return for 2015, even if you don't owe any tax in Spain. It's important because as a pensioner you will then get a cap of €8 a month on prescription charges, and can claim back the tax withheld on any interest from savings accounts here.


The ex pats here do not automatically get their prescription payments capped.apparently there is a long winded method of presenting copies of this that and the other to the authorities. The Spanish get the excess paid into their bank accounts. As we pay tax from our bank accounts, I can't see why this isn't the case for ex pats too. It 's like walking through treacle trying to sort it out


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats Hepa but I feel a lot of people in the Canaries and maybe Spain reside there for long periods of time and do not take up residencey which from reading posts on here and talking with Dep of Health and Society Security in the UK is illegal and I dont want to do that as my intention is living here permanently as my partner is already living there. My only issue really is my health - Id be fine if I could get my pension within the next few months but having to wait till July 2014
is my problem because Im still working and having tests here in the Uk so this is why I was thinking of prolonging going over there permanently - really its just until I get the Ok re my health. ~By he way Hepa do you have the phone number for the removal company you used xx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ANNIE100 said:


> Thats Hepa but I feel a lot of people in the Canaries and maybe Spain reside there for long periods of time and do not take up residencey which from reading posts on here and talking with Dep of Health and Society Security in the UK is illegal and I dont want to do that as my intention is living here permanently as my partner is already living there. My only issue really is my health - Id be fine if I could get my pension within the next few months but having to wait till July 2014
> is my problem because Im still working and having tests here in the Uk so this is why I was thinking of prolonging going over there permanently - really its just until I get the Ok re my health. ~By he way Hepa do you have the phone number for the removal company you used xx



Shires, it was 01977 611177 five or six years ago

www.shires-removal.co.uk


----------

